# R32 S Tune



## chanman (Jan 15, 2005)

I was just wondering. has nismo ever built a R32 S Tune? I saw it on one of ma friends ps2 driving game


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

They did indeed. I believe it was released in 2000. Had LMGT4 wheels and around 400PS. S-Tune suspension and airfilter (amongst others), Nismo boot spoiler (the little one) etc. Be nice to own one. No idea how many were made.


----------



## chanman (Jan 15, 2005)

cheers i hope i find one.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

The S-Tune pack is available on any GTR, I think they only made 1-2 Demo cars though.

If you search there was another thread on this a few weeks ago.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

are you saying they made an *R32 S-tune* in 2000?


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

The earlyest picture I have is 2003


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

They re released the R32 in S tune trim in 2000????


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

oh man, I'm not an expert on this. There's so little info on the S-Tune, I thought they made some demo cars as Toby Broom said to show off their S-Tune parts including the then new LMGT4s, suspension and other parts. Could be that it was just an advert for the new Nismo S-Tune range.

I did read somewhere when you buy a Nismo S-Tune part, you can then stick the little logo on the back of your car. I've only ever seen one person claim to own one, and that was on cardomain.com, but now I can't seem to find it.

Does anyone know the real history of the S-Tunes?


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I think you have to have your car S-Tune'd, not just buying parts.

If you got to Nismo with the money you can have your car, tuned.

Look through these threads

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=49429
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=36885
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=43364


----------

